# Bio filtration?



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Just curious to know what bio media you guys all use for your canister filters?
Ive been using ceramic rings in my XP4's, but have been pondering if i should switch to Seachem Matrix?
Reason im thinking of this switch over is due to wanting more water flow from the filter. Looks like, to me anyways that SM might not "clog" as easily as the bio rings resulting in increased water flow?

This is how ive got my XP4's stocked
First filter (from bottom up):
4 of the provided sponges
ceramic rings
ceramic rings
ceramic rings

Second filter (from bottom up):
4 of the provided sponges
ceramic rings
ceramic rings
carbon/purigen

This isnt really a thread on "how to" stock your filters, but which bio filtration products you use and how well your water flows from the outlet.


----------



## Nicole (Nov 21, 2011)

Eheim substrat pro is what I use.


----------



## bonsai dave (Apr 21, 2010)

I use Kaldness k1 moving bed media, poret foam in my sump and Eheim substrat pro In my filters.


----------



## nigerian prince (Mar 8, 2013)

i use ceramic, but moving to cheap bio balls
i have no clue whats best though


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I've got eheim substrat pro. Also Seachem pond matrix. I like the larger size over regular matrix. I'm also trying put these large ceramic spheres by Marinepure. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## AKAmikeross (Nov 5, 2012)

eheim substrat pro + seachem matrix


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

sand bed ....................


----------



## jobber (May 14, 2010)

I use seachem matrix in my xp4. you can use seachem pond matrix as well (it's cheaper). I would think that the ceramic rings would provide better water flow within the filter as it has more area for water to move through. 

If you're having water flow issues with your xp4, here's a few things you may try to look at (this is through my own experience), before you got a spend more money to replace bio-media:

-cleaning out the tube with a pipe cleaner
-replacing the tubes
-replacing the 2 finder pads with coarser pads (the one with the larger holes)
-tossing out the water polishing pad (the white pad)
-cleaning out the filter pads more frequently
-....other things that another member can think about that I forgot....

I notice the filter pads clog up more frequently.


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Matrix,bio balls & ceramic rings.


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

lava rock for me


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I think the only thing I wouldn't use in a canister are bio balls as they are not meant to be fully submerged. They are meant to be used in a wet dry filter. 

Pond matrix is definitely cheaper and I bought mine in a pail. I also find it's nice due to its bigger size so it doesn't fall through the baskets of some of the bigger filters like fx5. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

sorry to add to me earlier post I use lava rock..

it is at canadian tire in the bbq section made by the great grill company. blue 7 lb bag comes nice and clean .. under $3.99 a bag






i just give it a quick rinse and it takes about a month before you see the benefits of it but i run a pump up to a big ole sea salt bucket that I drilled out and put a bulk head fitting in it , its sits on top of my tank and the pump pumps the water in and gravity trickles out. whole thing was under $35 with the pump

I also noticed the last time I was there that they now offer a ceramic pyramid blocks






which to me seems like it would be the same as the other ceramic style bio media and the cost is a fraction of the aquarium stuff so I had planned on trying it next, same idea just stack it in a bucket and let gravity and natures cooties handle my waste ... anyone else have any thoughts on these things


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

I don't see why lava rock wouldn't work. I'd want to double check that there aren't any additives that aren't fish friendly. I think for people with smaller canisters there may be a space issue with natural lava rock given its size and shape. May not be quite as efficient as some of the aquarium specialty products. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

no no i currently use lava rock I know it workds great, cheap and easy... i was asking if those pyramid bricks would be the same as the fish version of ceramic bio media..


i like the lava rock because it is super porus and water can actually run through it


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

jobber said:


> I use seachem matrix in my xp4. you can use seachem pond matrix as well (it's cheaper). I would think that the ceramic rings would provide better water flow within the filter as it has more area for water to move through.
> 
> If you're having water flow issues with your xp4, here's a few things you may try to look at (this is through my own experience), before you got a spend more money to replace bio-media:
> 
> ...


I've already replaced both sets of tubing on both xp4's.
I don't use the polishing pads for this reason.
I will try switching out the finer pads for the coarser ones. But wouldn't his stain the tubing easier and not filter some of the smaller debris?
I clean my filters once a month regularly.

Plus, all the tubing is cut fairly short, with little to no slack to help increase flow.
Maybe this is all the flow the xp4 is meant to produce?
I'm not using the flow adjuster either.


----------



## jbyoung00008 (May 16, 2011)

Vman said:


> Matrix,bio balls & ceramic rings.


same here! What ever I found on sale


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Other thing I've noticed is that most of us including myself probably way overkill on bio. Not a bad thing to do but can be a waste of space and money. 

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## cadillac_jack (Jul 12, 2013)

oh yeah im running a full full 5 gal bucket of strictly bio on my fresh water 90 but I find it keeps things very level and no crazy swings


tony1928 said:


> Other thing I've noticed is that most of us including myself probably way overkill on bio. Not a bad thing to do but can be a waste of space and money.
> 
> Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## MEDHBSI (Sep 4, 2011)

K1 moving bed filter! not a canister but i thought id put my 2 cents in


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Almost all Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro. Some leftover Matrix and some Filstar biostars, but mainly Eheim stuff. Oh, one tank is running a HMF so the Poret foam is the bio. Highly effective but unsightly. I don't care about that one as it's a growout tank.


----------



## hi-revs (Nov 3, 2010)

Hmmm.. that makes me feel good about my tanks. I've loaded 5 full trays of ceramic rings in both my xp4's combined for my 125g!



tony1928 said:


> Other thing I've noticed is that most of us including myself probably way overkill on bio. Not a bad thing to do but can be a waste of space and money.
> 
> Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Has anyone tried pumice stone?
And what about perlite?


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Fish rookie said:


> Has anyone tried pumice stone?
> And what about perlite?


I've used perlite in the garden and it floats like little bits of Styrofoam. Pumice may work if you can find stuff that can stay sunk. There's plenty of proven products out there.

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

True pumice will float until all the pores are clogged which would make them lousy bio, unfortunately. Some of what is called pumice out there is just quenched lava which is more like the sintered glass, and they would work better but the porosity would be a lot lousy. Realistically, vesicular basalt, like the stuff they sell to put in the old bbq's are the best. Lots of porosity but dense.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

2wheelsx2 said:


> True pumice will float until all the pores are clogged which would make them lousy bio, unfortunately. Some of what is called pumice out there is just quenched lava which is more like the sintered glass, and they would work better but the porosity would be a lot lousy. Realistically, vesicular basalt, like the stuff they sell to put in the old bbq's are the best. Lots of porosity but dense.


From a man who knows what he's talking about.

Sent from my gigantic Samsung Note 2


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Check out Hydroton. Its used in the Aquaponics/Hydroponics/Greenhouse industry. Very efficient bio-media and cost effective too.

Anthony


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Check out Hydroton. Its used in the Aquaponics/Hydroponics/Greenhouse industry. Very efficient bio-media and cost effective too.


+1 on that. I have heard it's really good stuff and was going to try it the next time I had to set up a new filter/sump.


----------



## Fish rookie (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys. I asked because I use Seachem matrix, de*nitrate and Eheim sintered glass and they all look like pumice stone to me, but I am just a lay man with no knowledge with rocks.
I have some hydroton that I got with a filter I bought a while ago. I like that. When I rinsed them a lot of muddy looking things came out. I guess that is normal?


----------



## JTang (Apr 21, 2010)

Ceramic ring, bio ball, pre-filter sponges, filter floss... Basically whatever I can find in the fish stuff box! Lol


----------



## Vman (Jan 20, 2011)

Instead of bio balls I meant fils far bio stars


----------

